# 'Make' missing ? Upgrading anything fails with 'make err code 1'. / 12.0 & 13.0



## carsten (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi 

Im quite new to freebsd and UNIX like systems in general. Recently I installed a freeBSD to try it out as a server, but

installing or updating anything from pkg or ports fails with 'make' error, I tried many solutions from forum - no luck.


Btw It tells me to make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes which spits out make err as well xD 

Please, I know its propably a minor issue, but i have no clue what to do.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 12, 2018)

What is the entire message, and what is the exactly command you are issuing?

Btw, why don't you use a some ports management tool like ports-mgmt/synth (or other)?

*[EDIT]*

Also, 13 is CURRENT and not supported in here. That is the development tree and can be broken at any time. Thread 40469


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2018)

Error 1 is just a generic error message. The real errors happens long before that. 



carsten said:


> Recently I installed a freeBSD to try it out as a server, but
> 
> installing or updating anything from pkg or ports fails with 'make' error, I tried many solutions from forum - no luck.


Packages are already compiled and therefor don't use make(1), hence this error cannot happen when you use packages.

As a new user I urge you to use the packages.


----------

